# [Anleitung] WoW unter Linux - Wie funktioniert das?



## David (12. September 2008)

WOTLK kompatibel​

Hallo zusammen,
da ich hier im Forum noch keinen Thread gefunden habe, der explizit die Möglichkeiten aufdeckt,
die man unter so einem tollen OS wie Linux haben kann, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auch anderen Usern den Weg zu WoW unter Linux zu zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meißten scheuen Linux, weil es in Sachen Spielen nicht benutzerfreundlich ist und angeblich kaum etwas darunter läuft.
Das ist allerdings ein Trugschluss.

Es gibt Windows-Emulatoren, am bekanntesten ist Wine.
Wine ist allerdings nicht wirklich ein "Emulator", er portiert die Windows-API (u.A.) auf Linux-Systeme.
Das heißt im Klartext, dass manche Programme oder Spiele, *mitunter WoW*, unter Linux ausgeführt werden können.

Soweit, so gut, die Grundlage sollte so weit klar sein. Nun wollen wir mal voranschreiten zum Punkt "Installation des Systems".
Ich werde in diesem Thread den kompletten Einstieg in die Linuxwelt (zwar laienhaft, aber so gut ich kann) erklären.



*
[*]Vorwort*

Unter Linux gibt es verschiedene Distributionen. Sicher habt ihr irgendwo schon mal die Namen SuSE, Debian, Fedora und einige andere aufgeschnappt.
Mich hat es nach längerem Nachdenken zu Ubuntu hingezogen - es basiert auf Debian und ist relativ einfach zu bedienen und (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gut für den Einstieg.
Da ich selbst die Emulation von WoW unter Ubuntu getestet habe empfehle ich, falls ihr nicht schon eine andere Distribution installiert habt, auch auf Ubuntu zu setzen.

http://www.ubuntu.com
Ladet Euch Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) runter - ich arbeite selbst mit der 64bit Version, diese macht allerdings bei ein paar anderen Programmen hin und wieder Probleme - das müsst ihr also für Euch entscheiden.
Ich werde die Installation detailreich beschreiben, sollte es allerdings Probleme geben, empfehle ich Euch, bevor ihr den Thread mit Fragen bombadiert, folgende Links zum stöbern:

http://www.google.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.ubuntuusers.de
http://www.ubuntu-forum.de

_Wer sich Linux erstmal auf "Entfernung" ansehen will:_
http://wubi-installer.org/ (danke oeten)

Bevor ihr die Installation startet empfehle ich einen Blick ins Ubuntu-Wiki.
Soweit klar? Dann weiter zu Punkt 2.

*
[*]Die Installation von Linux*

Nachdem ihr Ubuntu auf einen jungfräulichen Rohling gebrannt habt legt ihr die CD ein und startet Euren Rechner neu.
Nun sollte nach dem Memorycheck die CD gebootet werden.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein musst Du dein DVD/CD-Laufwerk als 1st Device im Bios festlegen.
Dafür bitte diese PDF *gut lesen*, wenn man sich blöd genug anstellt startet sonst nämlich gar nix mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun sollte sich der Bootloader namens GRUB zu Wort melden und Euch durch die Installation geleiten.
Die Installation des Systems erklärt sich im Prinzip von selbst, sie ist sehr leicht zu verstehen.

Solltet ihr dennoch Probleme haben, dann sollte Euch diese Anleitung helfen.

Wenn ihr das System installiert habt dann könnt ihr weiter zu Schritt 3.

*
[*]Wine installieren*

Willkommen in dem wohl schönsten und schnellsten OS dieser Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sieht alles etwas anders aus als gewohnt, aber im Prinzip ist es das selbe Prinzip, bloß besser gestrickt.

Oben links siehst du Ubuntu-Panel (&#8220;Startbutton&#8221. *Bevor wir jetzt loslegen solltest Du die von Ubuntu empfohlenen Updates dringend durchführen.*
Keine Sorge: Mit einer 3MBit Leitung ging das binnen 2-5 Minuten.

Nun kommt Ihr zum ersten Mal zum Benutzen der Shell - klickt auf den Ubuntu-Button oben links an der Taskleiste und öffnet die Konsole / Terminal.
Für viele Windowsnutzer neu: Linux ist komplett über die Konsole steuerbar - ist das nicht klasse?
Natürlich braucht das Verständnis für alle Befehle seine Zeit, geht aber nach einiger Zeit so einfach von der Hand wie die Dailies auf der Insel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bedienen uns an der Paketverwaltung von Debian und geben folgenden Befehl ein:

```
sudo apt-get install wine
```
Die gestellten Fragen ("Soll X runtergeladen werden?") beantworten wir mit J bzw. Y und lassen alles installieren.
Das schöne an diesem Paketsystem ist, dass man die Dateien nicht erst noch kompilieren muss und stundenlang nach Abhängigkeiten suchen muss - das werdet ihr in eurer (hoffentlich) zukünftigen Linux-Zeit noch zu schätzen wissen lernen.

Nun habt ihr, wenn ihr wieder ganz oben rechts auf das Ubuntu-Logo klickt, den Unterpunkt "Wine" in der Liste - das bestätigt euch die erfolgreiche Installation von Wine.
Als Standard- bzw. Testanwendung ist der M$-Editor installiert, diesen könnt ihr ausprobieren - wenn er funktioniert, dann funktioniert auch alles andere mit Wine.

Alles klar, rüber zu Punkt 4.

*
[*]World of Warcraft installieren*
Ihr seid im Besitz eines voll funktionsfähigen Operating System und der WoW CDs/DVDs bzw. habt die Dateien des Spiels runtergeladen?
Na dann, ran an den Speck: Öffnet den Dateimanager und greift auf Euer DVD/CD-Laufwerk zu bzw. auf den Ordner wo die "Installer.exe" sich versteckt.

Macht einen Rechtsklick auf die "Installer.exe" und wählt "mit Windows-Wine Programmstarter starten".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird sich, wenn nix schief gegangen ist, wie in Windows das Programm für den Installer öffnen.
Diesen lasst ihr nun durchrödeln und genießt dabei eine Tasse Kaffee, 'ne Zigarette oder vertreibt Euch sonst irgendwie die nächsten 15 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen ist könnt ihr im "Startmenü" unter Wine in dem Programmen "World of Warcraft" entdecken.
Das ist ein gutes Zeichen, alles hat geklappt.

Nun macht ihr das nach dem selben Schema für BC, falls benötigt.
Wenn das alles geklappt habt müsst ihr nur noch den WoW Launcher starten (Wine-Programmverknüpfungen) und die Patches saugen und installieren lassen.

*Ganz wichtig:*
Es KANN sein, dass ihr Probleme habt bei einzelnen MPQ-Dateien die von der CD/DVD kopiert werden.
Das macht die Sache ein wenig komplizierter, aber nicht unmöglich.
Ihr macht einfach folgendes: Die MPQ-Pakete die nicht übertragen werden können kopiert ihr von der CD/DVD bzw. dem Install-Ordner direkt in Euer WoW Verzeichnis.
Dann startet ihr den Installer noch mal und siehe da: keine Probleme mehr.

*
[*]Letzte Einstellungen*
So, ihr habt es so weit geschafft.
Bevor jetzt WoW gestartet wird müsst ihr diese Datei noch in den WTF-Ordner einfügen: *[attachment=4767:Config.wtf.tar.gz]*

Es gibt noch einige Registry-Tweaks, die ich gefunden habe. Ich habe diese nicht ausprobiert, sie sollen aber funktionieren.

*Registry-Tweak*:
In die Konsole

```
printf "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00\n[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\OpenGL]\n\"DisabledExtensions\"=\"GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object\"" > $HOME/.wine/drive_c/wow.reg; regedit -s "C:\\wow.reg"
```
eingeben, FPS boost.

Wer das Problem hat das keine Häuser/Wände erscheinen sollte folgenden Code in seine "Config.wtf" adden:

```
SET M2UseShaders "0"
```

Noch ein kleines Schmankerl: Den ACE2-Updater gibt es auch für Linux!

*
[*]Der letzte Schliff*
Natürlich sucht ihr nicht nur nach einem Spiele-System, wenn ihr Linux installiert.
Alle Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten wie MSN, ICQ, Skype, TeamSpeak oder Ventrilo sind auch hier wichtig und müssen installiert werden.

*Messenger-Erklärung (AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo!, IRC, Google Talk,...)*
Wenn ihr Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) benutzt, dann ist schon ein Programm namens "Pidgin" installiert.
Ihr könnt es öffnen indem ihr ein Terminal aufmacht und "pidgin" eingebt - es ist aber auch im Startmenü zu finden.
Die Konfiguration ist sehr einfach, hierzu empfehle diesen Artikel im Wiki von Ubuntuusers.de durchzustöbern.

*Skype-Erklärung*
Skype war für mich früher als Linux-Einsteiger die erste "harte Nuss", die zu knacken war.

Die auf skype.com erhältliche Version zum runterladen hat(te) erhebliche Probleme mit x64 Maschinen...
Allerdings kann man sich sehr vieles erleichtern, wenn man einfach mal überlegt, was unser tolles neues System mit sich bringt.
Richtig, wir haben APT, quasi eine Liste wie in Windows, wenn man Programme entfernen möchte, die es uns auch ermöglicht zu updaten und direkt auf uns zugeschnittene Programme herunterzuladen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die ganz einfache Installation von Skype: Öffnet ein Terminal und gebt ein:

```
sudo apt-get install skype
```
Und Skype wird heruntergeladen & installiert.
Ihr findet das Programm danach im Startmenü.

*Teamspeak2*
Auch hier wird genau so wenig verlangt wie für Skype - nämlich nur eine Zeile:

```
sudo apt-get teamspeak-client
```
Wichtig: Teamspeak arbeitet mit OSS Sound, dieser "beißt" sich mit dem ALSA Sound - es kann sein, dass ihr, bevor ihr Teamspeak starten wollt, erstmal alle möglichen Anwendungen schließen müsst bis dann auch der Sound für Teamspeak "frei" ist.
Zwar schade, aber in dieser Hinsicht bleibt einem nur abwarten bis TS3 erscheint oder zähneknirschen.

*Weitere Programme installieren*
Jeder hat seine ganz persönliche Umgebung, aber viele haben einige gemeinsame Nenner.
Wenn Euch Programme fehlen, dann sucht einfach unter "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Synaptic Paketverwaltung" (per STRG+F) nach euren Favoriten.
Es tummeln sich dort auch viele andere nützliche Programme (zum Beispiel der VLC player).

*
[*]Schlusswort*
Ich hoffe ich konnte manchen mit diesem Tutorial eine Hilfe geben oder zumindest einen Überblick über das Spielen unter Linux verschaffen.
Mir ist bewusst, dass der Thread noch nicht detailliert genug ausgeschrieben ist.
Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit noch weiter daran schreiben damit wirklich alles komplett ist.

Falls euch irgendwelche Fehler aufgefallen sind, dann lest noch einmal genau, und wenn euch dann immernoch was auffällt,
dann schreibt mir eine PN.
Genau so bin ich auch in #buffed.de (qnet) unter dvd^ zu erreichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (12. September 2008)

lol .. ich würds noch größer schreiben


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. September 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> lol .. ich würds noch größer schreiben


Seine Schrift ist nicht größer als deine.


----------



## rko87 (12. September 2008)

hey echt Klasse da ich auch Debian nutze wär das mal klasse dann müsste ich zum zocken nicht immer switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zwar schon davon gehört das wow über wine laufen soll war mir aber unsicher wegen der Performance.

Was kannst du darüber berichten, da du ja anscheinend so zockst ?


----------



## buffsplz (12. September 2008)

Wäre sogar besser, es noch grösser zu schreiben. 

Das hier ist nämlich ein sehr guter Basis Guide, der die Möglichkeiten zeigt. Wer also etwas interessse an Linux hat, sollte sich diesen Guid direkt Bookmarken.

/vote4sticky  &  Danke, David!


----------



## R3DM00N (12. September 2008)

Schick, ABER nur zur Richtigstellung:



> Es gibt Windows-Emulatoren, in aller Munde ist Wine. Wine portiert die Windows-API (u.A.) auf Linux-Systeme.
> Das heißt im Klartext, dass manche Programme oder Spiele, mitunter WoW, unter Linux ausgeführt werden können.



WINE ist kein Emulator! Sagt schon der Name: *W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator

Siehe Wiki Wine


----------



## Berli123 (12. September 2008)

GANZ TOLLES DING.

Ich vertsehe immer nicht das die leite Microsoft hassen un deshalb so ein mist wie Linux und diesen ganzen mist installieren, damit sie sich das emulatoren draufbasteln können um wieder halbes windows zu haben.

Allein die tatsache das wenn ich ein einfaches programm unter linux installieren möchte, ich erst etliche packete vorinstallieren muss. macht sich linux bei mir unbeliebt.

und die härte ist ja wohl auch das ich monatliche gebüren zahlen muss um den ollen emulator für neuere spiele zu bekommen. Jedenfals war es mal so.

dann dieses gedöns von wegen das geht nur wenn sie der root sind blablabla und wieder namen und pass eingeben usw.

ich könnte bestimmt 1000 beispiele aufzählen warum linux & co obermist ist.

und das beste ist ja auch noch wenn ich meine graka instalieren möchte sagt er das er die beschleunigung nicht finden kann^^ und ich dieses updaten soll^^

ja das klapt dann auch ganz super wenn man dann nach 3 sth sein modem und router auf linux konfiguriert hat um ins i-net zu kommen, um sich dann dort 10 seiten durchzulesen wie die graka installiert wird. 

PS: wenn ich diesen misst von bediener unfreundlichen os quatsch lese, löst es bei mir extremen brechreiz aus.


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. September 2008)

*Wine ist KEIN Emulator!*

Aber ansonsten ganz nett beschrieben.

@Berli123
Linux ist eben kein "Ich mach dir alles System und du musst nur eine Verknüpfung anklicken". 

Linux bietet dir die Möglichkeit einfach alles zu machen was du willst. Die vielen Pakete resultieren daraus das nicht jeder Benutzer alles braucht und somit unwichtiges wegfallen lassen kann was nicht nur den Speicherverbrauch optimiert sondern auch die Systemleistung anhebt.

Windows hingegen hat Standardmäßig alles mit im Gepäck (außer Vista mit zig verschiedneen Versionen für verschiedenes Geld) und es ist wesentlich aufwendiger den ganzen Schrott bei Windows den keine Sau braucht rauszuwerfen. Davon abgesehen: Hast du Vista Home musst du dir die Server Version extra kaufen.... bei Linux installierst du die Serverpakete und fertig is.

Davon abgesehen hast du unter Linux volle Kontrolle über dein System. Als Root wird dir keinerlei Zugriff verweigert und du kannst ggf. sogar den Systemkernel verändern... 

Alles uninteressant für Leute die "nur" WoW-spielen wollen, logisch. Aber das sind dann meistens auch die welche über ein langsames, verbuggtes, mit Sicherheitslücken überfülltes Windows jammern.

*ALSO:* Linux hat durchaus seine Existenzberechtigung für Leute die mehr von einem Betriebssystem erwarten als irgendwelche Programme installierne und auszuführen (wozu 50% der Windows Anwender auch schon zu dämlich sind).

Linux ist keineswegs Benutzerunfreundlich sondern kann einfachmehr und das anders verpackt. Das Windows-Gewohnten das sauer aufstößt ist klar - weil das System dir nicht den Popo nachträgt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2008)

Hervorragender Thread!! Danke!

wäre sicherlich ein Sticky wert.

(ich gehe aber dennoch mal davon aus, das der relativ fix ins Technikforum verschoben wird.
Obs da auch Stickys gibt? ka (zu faul zum nachgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



@ Azuriel

der Wert dieses Thread und deines Beitrages verhalten sich zu einander wie die Sonne im Vergleich zu einer Leuchtdiode


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (12. September 2008)

und was brauche ich für einen rechner dafür? oder stelle ich alle Grafikdetails ab und spiele auf 1024x768

halte es nicht für so sinnvoll es unter Linux zu spielen. Was ich mal probiert habe, wegen PerformanceProbs aber mächtig in die Hose gegangen ist, ist es in einer Windows VM unter Linux laufen zu lassen. Brachte aber nicht wirklich viel.

Also warum son Stress machen?


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Danke erstmal für all das Lob - ich freue mich über jeden neuen Linux-Nutzer den ich damit gewinnen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





rko87 schrieb:


> Was kannst du darüber berichten, da du ja anscheinend so zockst ?


Also davor habe ich Vista benutzt, hatte damit mit meiner GeForce7800GTX und AMD64 4200+ X2 um die 30 FPS.
Unter XP waren es 40-45 FPS. Unter Linux sind es standardmäßig mit V-Sync 60 Frames - also meiner Meinung ein großer Performance-Anstieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





R3DM00N schrieb:


> Schick, ABER nur zur Richtigstellung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, du hast Recht, ich habe es mal einigermaßen angepasst.
Ich brauchte irgendwie einen Text der einem klarmacht, dass Wine quasi ermöglicht, Windows-Programme unter Linux zu benutzen

Danke an alle Replies - freut mich, dass der Guide ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trust78 (12. September 2008)

Tolle Sache.
Super gemacht 
/Sticky


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (12. September 2008)

@ Berli123 

stimmt voll und ganz zu. Wenn Blizz gewollt hätte, dass das unter Linux läuft, hätten sie ne version rausgebracht. In Anbetracht der 50000 Distributionen kann das keinen Sinn machen. Ausserdem werden die Kernels so schnell geupdatet, dass da auch keiner hinter herlaufen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> Also warum son Stress machen?




Abgesehen von zig anderen Gründen einfach  schon deshalb, weil Linus nix kostet :-)

(interessiert natürlich nicht, wenn man vorkonfiguriert bei Mediamarkt kauft oder der Pc ist sponsored bei Eltern / Oma)


----------



## Berli123 (12. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgesehen von zig anderen Gründen einfach  schon deshalb, weil Linus nix kostet :-)
> 
> (interessiert natürlich nicht, wenn man vorkonfiguriert bei Mediamarkt kauft oder der Pc ist sponsored bei Eltern / Oma)




Etwas ist fals an deiner aussage mit linux kostet nichts.

Mich kostet es nerven und tastaturen.

Und Linux ist nicht kostenlos Linux ist UMSONNST


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> PS: wenn ich diesen misst von bediener unfreundlichen os quatsch lese, löst es bei mir extremen brechreiz aus.



aber junger Freund warum regst du dich denn so blutdrucksteigernd auf?

Da du die "Wahrheit" ja bereits erkannt hast, lehn dich doch genüßlich zurück, genieße dein Vista und lass die armen Menschen die sich dem großen Bruder Microsoft mal verweigern wollen doch ihren Spaß haben.

Danke, cu


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (12. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgesehen von zig anderen Gründen einfach  schon deshalb, weil Linus nix kostet :-)
> 
> (interessiert natürlich nicht, wenn man vorkonfiguriert bei Mediamarkt kauft oder der Pc ist sponsored bei Eltern / Oma)




hmh WINE kostet doch, soweit ich jetzt weiss, schon was. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung (habe 2 Linux rechner daheim) ist das nicht wirklich das benutzerfreundlichste System.
Auch das System wirklich so konfigurieren ist für einen "PC Noob" nicht wirklich so einfach wie dies unter Windows möglich ist, von der Hardwarekompatibilität ganz mal zu schweigen...aber das artet jetzt in eine Diskussion Linux <--> Windows aus.

Aber ansonsten eine gute Anleitung GZ


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aber junger Freund warum regst du dich denn so blutdrucksteigernd auf?
> 
> Da du die "Wahrheit" ja bereits erkannt hast, lehn dich doch genüßlich zurück, genieße dein Vista und lass die armen Menschen die sich dem großen Bruder Microsoft mal verweigern wollen doch ihren Spaß haben.
> 
> Danke, cu


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. <3
Zum Glück scheint es nicht viele wie Berli zu geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (12. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgesehen von zig anderen Gründen einfach  schon deshalb, weil Linus nix kostet :-)
> 
> (interessiert natürlich nicht, wenn man vorkonfiguriert bei Mediamarkt kauft oder der Pc ist sponsored bei Eltern / Oma)


Oder www.torrent.to.... -.-


@TE:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> hmh WINE kostet doch, soweit ich jetzt weiss, schon was. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung (habe 2 Linux rechner daheim) ist das nicht wirklich das benutzerfreundlichste System.
> Auch das System wirklich so konfigurieren ist für einen "PC Noob" nicht wirklich so einfach wie dies unter Windows möglich ist, von der Hardwarekompatibilität ganz mal zu schweigen...aber das artet jetzt in eine Diskussion Linux <--> Windows aus.
> 
> Aber ansonsten eine gute Anleitung GZ



Du hast völlig recht

Und der TE hat ja auch nicht gesagt, Leute schmeißt euer Vista weg nehmt Linux, sondern er hat lediglich für Interessierte eine Alternative aufgezeigt.

Es ist völlig richtig, dass Linux höhere Anforderungen an den Nutzer stellt. Keine Frage.

Unsere Versuche Linux bei mir auf Arbeit zu etablieren sind nach 2 Jahren an den ständigen Problemen einheitliche, gut zu beschaffende und problemlos funktionierende externe Hardware zu bekommen, gescheitert.
Dennoch bin ich dankbar das es eine Alternative zu Microsoft gibt, aus politischen wie sicherheitstechnischen Gründen.


----------



## buffsplz (12. September 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> @ Berli123
> 
> stimmt voll und ganz zu. Wenn Blizz gewollt hätte, dass das unter Linux läuft, hätten sie ne version rausgebracht. In Anbetracht der 50000 Distributionen kann das keinen Sinn machen. Ausserdem werden die Kernels so schnell geupdatet, dass da auch keiner hinter herlaufen kann.




Stimmt begrenzt. Es gibt zwar xxx-tausend Distributionen, die allerdings meistens Derivate anderer Distributionen sind. D.h. man nimmt ein Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, passt ein paar Pakete an, fügt was hinzu oder lässt was weg.
Das ändert an der Achitektur nichts, da es den LSB gibt, einen Standard. Ja, denn Freie Software orientiert sich immer Stärker an den Standards, die sie selbst entwickeln. Eben um eine Interoperabilität zu gewährleisten.

Was die Kernels angeht, so sind diese zwar laufend aktualisiert, dennoch gewährleisten Sie die lauffähigkeit älterer Programme. Die Aktualisierung der Kernels bezieht sich in erster Linie auf die Unterstützung neuer Hardwarefeatures der Prozessoren und Chipsätze.

Der einzige Grund, der mir einfällt, warum man WoW nicht für Linux rausgibt wäre, dass es extrem Aufwändig ist, den Quelltext für eine zusätzliche Linux-Ausgabe zu portieren und zu pflegen und dieser Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zur Marktdurchdringung von Linux steht. Leider.


----------



## theduke666 (12. September 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> hmh WINE kostet doch, soweit ich jetzt weiss, schon was.


Mit deiner Erfahrung solltest Du wissen, das Wine Opensource ist.
-.-


----------



## Jarel (12. September 2008)

Ja, Linux ist halt was für Leute die die Kontrolle über ihr System wollen und sich eben dann auch damit beschäftigen.
Manche sagen es ist nur was für Experten, aber da hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan und wird sich in den nächsten Jahren auch noch was tun.

Mein nächster Rechner wird auch wieder ien Linux draufkommen, zusätzlich zum Windows, und dann probiere ich auch mal WoW unter Linux aus. Leider hab ich mit meinem Notebook auf dem ich im Moment zocke ein Problem mit der GraKa. Sonst würd ich auch hier auf meiner Linux-Partition spielen. So nutze ich Linux im Moment nur zum arbeiten. Zum Zocken halt größtenteils (noch) Windows.

Btw: Schöner Thread. Und es gibt noch diese Seite hier, ist evtl. auch nützlich:
http://www.spielen-unter-linux.de/

Es gab noch ne andere gute Seite aber ich finde sie grad nicht.....


Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Gias (12. September 2008)

Aufpassen nur das man nicht gebannt wird
weil Blizzards Spionagetool Warden nicht richtig auf Linux funktioniert
-gab genug fälle davon

(wirst auf dauer entsperrst wenn du bischen rummurkst  aber ist dennoch ärgerlich)


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Aufpassen nur das man nicht gebannt wird
> weil BLizz spionagetool warden nicht richtig auf linux funktioniert
> -gab genug fälle davon


Falsch!
*Dass man wegen Linux gebannt wird wurde mehrmals von Blizzard-Mitarbeitern im offiziellen Forum dementiert!*

Es ist alles absolut sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (12. September 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Aufpassen nur das man nicht gebannt wird
> weil BLizz spionagetool warden nicht richtig auf linux funktioniert


Oh, da wurde noch garnicht dran gedacht.
Ziemlich übel, wahrscheinlich verklinkt sich das Tool zu sehr ins System...
Allerdings kann das ja nicht das Problem der User sein, schliesslich steht
nirgends, das man WoW nur unter Windows installieren DARF.
Oder irre ich mich da?

Edit: Aha, David war schneller.
Was stimmt jetzt wirklich?


----------



## Jarel (12. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Oh, da wurde noch garnicht dran gedacht.
> Ziemlich übel, wahrscheinlich verklinkt sich das Tool zu sehr ins System...
> Allerdings kann das ja nicht das Problem der User sein, schliesslich steht
> nirgends, das man WoW nur unter Windows installieren DARF.
> Oder irre ich mich da?




Also ich hab mich da auch mal informiert und mein letzter Stand war, dass mit WoW unter Linux seitens Blizzard alles ok sei, und auch Warden kein Problem (mehr) hätte.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

WoW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vanarath,
> 
> Linux wird von nicht unterstützt. Daher ist die Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr und wir können keinen Support dafür geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## theduke666 (12. September 2008)

Jarel schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich da auch mal informiert und mein letzter Stand war, dass mit WoW unter Linux seitens Blizzard alles ok sei, und auch Warden kein Problem (mehr) hätte.


Ok, würde auch ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf Blizzard werfen.
Gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (12. September 2008)

Ich würde gerne Linux und vor allem Ubuntu benutzen (letzteres habe ich über diverse Live CDs kennengelernt), aber ich möchte natürlich möglichst viele meiner Windows Programme benutzen (unter anderem halt auch WoW), man müsste halt mal schauen ob das mit WINE vernünftig funktioniert.

Ein wenig offtopic: woran erkenne ich denn welche Software für "mein" Ubuntu geschrieben wurde? Da ich keine Ahnung vom Kompilieren habe, müsste es da auf Pakette hinauslaufen die man installieren kann, muss ich explizit immer nach Debian Paketen schauen oder wie? Und laufen dann alle Debian Pakete auf Ubuntu oder muss man dann wieder frickeln bis es läuft?

Und was ist, wenn ich ein Paket wieder deinstallieren möchte, wie geht das? Gibt es einen Deinstaller?


----------



## Jarel (12. September 2008)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Linux und vor allem Ubuntu benutzen (letzteres habe ich über diverse Live CDs kennengelernt), aber ich möchte natürlich möglichst viele meiner Windows Programme benutzen (unter anderem halt auch WoW), man müsste halt mal schauen ob das mit WINE vernünftig funktioniert.
> 
> Ein wenig offtopic: woran erkenne ich denn welche Software für "mein" Ubuntu geschrieben wurde? Da ich keine Ahnung vom Kompilieren habe, müsste es da auf Pakette hinauslaufen die man installieren kann, muss ich explizit immer nach Debian Paketen schauen oder wie? Und laufen dann alle Debian Pakete auf Ubuntu oder muss man dann wieder frickeln bis es läuft?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn ich ein Paket wieder deinstallieren möchte, wie geht das? Gibt es einen Deinstaller?




Alles was Dein Ubuntu-Paketmanager ambietet müsste auch laufen, denn die Programme kommen ja alle aus dem Ubuntu-Repository. Das ist relativ umfangreich, verglichen mit anderen.

EDIT: Deinstallieren geht auch mit dem Paket-Manager (dessen Name mir entfallen ist gerade....Irgendwo müsste es nen Punkt "Paketverwaltung" oder so geben)

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Berli123 (12. September 2008)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Linux und vor allem Ubuntu benutzen (letzteres habe ich über diverse Live CDs kennengelernt), aber ich möchte natürlich möglichst viele meiner Windows Programme benutzen (unter anderem halt auch WoW), man müsste halt mal schauen ob das mit WINE vernünftig funktioniert.
> 
> Ein wenig offtopic: woran erkenne ich denn welche Software für "mein" Ubuntu geschrieben wurde? Da ich keine Ahnung vom Kompilieren habe, müsste es da auf Pakette hinauslaufen die man installieren kann, muss ich explizit immer nach Debian Paketen schauen oder wie? Und laufen dann alle Debian Pakete auf Ubuntu oder muss man dann wieder frickeln bis es läuft?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn ich ein Paket wieder deinstallieren möchte, wie geht das? Gibt es einen Deinstaller?



LOL ich verstehe das immer nicht, klärt mich doch mal auf.

Ich will Ubuntu als betriebssystem haben, aber ich will windows programme nutzen.

Da ist es doch einfacher windows zu nutzen oder?

und das mit der sicherheit ist ja auch so eine sache^^

die meisten vieren sind auf windows basis geschrieben und diese können nichts mit linux anfangen, deshalb mehr sicherheit. 

ABER:

punkt 1 ist doch unsere wurst rechner sind doch völlig uninteressant für spionage^^ oder professionelles hacken.

punkt 2 wenn sich linux irgendwann mal durchsetzen sollte (was ich bezweifel) werden sich auch die spionage programme hacker usw drauf einrichten so ist das nunmal.

ps: ca 80% der linux nutzer sind doch einfach nur querdenker, alles nur nicht windows, das ist zu einfach ich bin der profie ich brauche was hartes^^ oder vor kumpels prahlen^^ wie du noch windows? omg du noob.
Aber spiele spielen die es unter windows gibt. alles nur wiedersprüche.

Habe mich auch schon vor ca einem jahr in meiner it umschulung mit meinem Lehrer bestimmt 6 sth drüber gestritten was nun besser ist. ich war schon so sauer auf ihn ich hätte ihn mit dem blanken arsch ins gesicht springen können für soviel blödheit.

aber naja ich hab ihm dann frohe fahrt mit seinem auto und den 4 eckigen rädern dran gewünscht. weil runde räder hat ja jeder und das geht auch zu gut


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Jarel schrieb:


> Alles was Dein Ubuntu-Paketmanager ambietet müsste auch laufen, denn die Programme kommen ja alle aus dem Ubuntu-Repository. Das ist relativ umfangreich, verglichen mit anderen.
> 
> EDIT: Deinstallieren geht auch mit dem Paket-Manager (dessen Name mir entfallen ist gerade....Irgendwo müsste es nen Punkt "Paketverwaltung" oder so geben)
> 
> ...


Der heißt "Synaptic". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Berli123 schrieb:


> LOL ich verstehe das immer nicht, klärt mich doch mal auf.
> 
> Ich will Ubuntu als betriebssystem haben, aber ich will windows programme nutzen.
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber Du gehst bei den genannten Punkten sehr naiv und engstirnig mit dem Thema um, und das rechtfertigt imo keine Meinung, sondern stellt sie in Frage bzw. macht sie unseriös.
Man merkt, Du hast Dich nie ernsthaft mit Linux auseinandergesetzt oder hast wahrscheinlich früh beim Einstieg schon verzweifelt.


----------



## nannix (12. September 2008)

ich versteh hier einige nicht

es ist toll, dass sich jemand die mühe macht und erklärt wie man wow auf einem nicht windows system auch zum laufen bekommt.

Aber diese anti linux hetze ist doch völlig fehl am platze. blizzard hat wow auch für mac os rausgebracht also ist die bereitschaft für eine portierung schon vorhanden. Vielleicht wollte man sich aber unter linux nicht die mangelhafte grafikkartenunterstützung vor 4-5 jahren antun, vielleicht ist die verbreitung blizzard nicht groß genug, eventuell fanden die programmierer auch nur den pinguin als maskottchen doof, was auch immer.......

es wird niemand gezwungen linux zu nutzen, es hat viele vorteile in bestimmten anwendungsbereichen (server oder verteilte berechnungen etc) und es hat auch vele nachteile (spiele, kompliziert, große lernkurve....). ich persönlich nutze eine mac und nur weil ich nicht alle programme nutzen kann, die es unter windows gibt, bedeutet nicht, dass ich damit nicht auch produktiv arbeiten kann

so senftube ist ausgedrückt, jetzt seit ihr wieder drann ^^


----------



## Gias (12. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Falsch!
> *Dass man wegen Linux gebannt wird wurde mehrmals von Blizzard-Mitarbeitern im offiziellen Forum dementiert!*
> 
> Es ist alles absolut sicher.
> ...



Naja wie gesagt ist nicht aus Absicht passiert, sondern weil Warden mit Linux nicht klar kam 


btw nette guide


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (12. September 2008)

Warum ich gerne meine Windowsanwendungen weiter nutzen möchte? Weil ich dafür bezahlt habe z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ich dann nicht bei Windows bleiben möchte? Weil ich Linux für das stabilere System halte (zumindest im Moment hat sich noch kein wirklicher Hacker daran versucht Linux zu hacken, habe jedenfalls noch nichts größeres gehört oder gelesen). Und hacken wegen Spionage ist albern, mir geht es eher um zB Passwortklau bei Keyloggern oder einfach nur irgendwelche Viren und Würmer die meinen PC verlangsamen und die immer wieder durch Antivirensoftware oder Antiwerbesoftware kommen.
Außerdem arbeite ich im Bereich Internet und ein Großteil der Server wird mit dem Apache betrieben, da will ich irgendwann mal den Durchblick haben. Und es gibt viele Programme für's Web die es für Linux gibt.
Trotzdem halte ich Windows zZ noch für das intuitiver bedienbare System.


----------



## _Garry_ (12. September 2008)

Finde den Threat recht interessant.
So läuft das auch unter OpenSUSE 10.2.
Recht einfach zu installieren in SuSE dank der RPM dateien.
Die updates zu den einzelnen packeten ist sogar unkomplizierter als im vergleich zu windows. Ist meine meinung.
Es sollte aber noch angemerkt werden das es für jedes MS produkt auch ein Linux pedanten gibt wie MS Office > OpenOffice

Naja....bt:
Das man WoW auch in den Wine ordner kopieren kann von einer Windows partition und von dort bequem startent, fehlt mir ^^

Wegen der FPS, wie spielst du WoW unter Linux? Ich hatte da auch meine 60fps aber nur im fenster modus. Vollbild brach mir die FPS besonders in städten derbe ein.

btot:
Ich kenne beide OS und muß sagen das ich Linux viel stabiler und flexibler finde als Windows.
Windows find ich aber wieder mehr benutzer freundlich...kann aber auch daran liegen das ich halt mein Windows denken nicht ablegen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> LOL ich verstehe das immer nicht, klärt mich doch mal auf.
> 
> Ich will Ubuntu als betriebssystem haben, aber ich will windows programme nutzen.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja nicht so, dass man Windows Programme nutzen WILL sondern MUSS weil Linux (auch aufgrund eigener Fehler) nicht die notwendige Marktpräsenz hat, um ein (quantitativ gesehen) gleichwertiges Softwareangebot bieten zu können.

Sicherlich wäre es ausgesprochen dusselig für jemanden, der mit seinem PC nix weiter machen möchte außer WOW zocken, sich deshalb in ein Linux System einzuarbeiten, aber meist nutzt man den PC ja auch noch für andere Dinge.

Was die Sicherheit angeht gebe dir in Teilen recht. Das Linux viel seltener Ziel von Hackern ist, liegt sicherlich auch an der geringeren Verbreitung. Aber halt nur AUCH.
weiter Faktoren sind:

- Linux ist das System, das die Hacker häufig selber privat nutzen
- Linux ist als Open Source System grundsätzlich weniger anfällig für Sicherheitslücken,bzw. vorhandene könne flexibler bearbeitet werden.
- Mircosoft ist häufig deshalb im Visier der Hacker, weil es halt Microsoft ist, und die Geschichte dieses Unternehmen nicht nur rühmliche Kapitel enthält.

Dieser "Ich nutze Linux um allen zu zeigen was ich für ein Crack bin"- Gedanke ist mir auch schon begegnet, leider.
Aber sollte es Linux gelingen die Zugänglichkeit auch für DAUs weiter zu verbessern würde sich das schnell von selber erledigen.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Was habt ihr Gegen linux Ich habs auf der Ps3 Finds nicht Schlecht aber ja^^ ist Mir Zu Viel abreit ^^ auf dem Pc Bleib  ich lieber bei vista ^^


----------



## Monoecus (13. September 2008)

Und wie installiere ich WoW, wenn ich kein CD Laufwerk habe??

Ich möchte nämlich mal ausprobieren, ob WoW auf meinem Acer Aspire A150X (ähnlich EEE PC, nur besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) läuft...


----------



## The Betrayer (13. September 2008)

Sowas ist doch nicht schlecht für Leute die Linux benutzen.

Ich finde sowas immer Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. September 2008)

wenn noch nicht sticky dann:

VOTE 4 STICKY^^

Schön, VLLT versuch ich ja auch ma linux XD
vista + linux, man würde mich von beiden parteien töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Betrayer (13. September 2008)

Ein Sticky wäre nicht schlecht find den Guid klasse der geschrieben wurde
also:

/VOTE 4 STICKY 2


----------



## Animos93 (13. September 2008)

^Wie lange haste dafür gebraucht?XD


----------



## Caldir (13. September 2008)

also ich hatte wow auch eine zeitlang unter linux laufen ohne diese datei
aba i wann hat sich wow immer aufgehangen seitdem spielichs nich merh unter linux


----------



## mccord (14. September 2008)

erstmal netter guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Monoecus schrieb:


> Und wie installiere ich WoW, wenn ich kein CD Laufwerk habe??
> 
> Ich möchte nämlich mal ausprobieren, ob WoW auf meinem Acer Aspire A150X (ähnlich EEE PC, nur besser
> 
> ...


einfach das komplette wow-verzeichnis von einer vorhandenen installation kopieren 
oder alle dateien der cds in ein verzeichnis kopieren und daraus installieren
oder images (am besten *.iso) der cds erstellen und die mounten

zock seit ca. 2 jahren wow unter linux und nie irgendwelche grossartigen probleme gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die jungs (und mädels) vom wine projekt sind wirklich flott wenn es ums fixen von bugs geht (zumindest bei mainstream programmen wie wow)

zur windows vs. linux diskussion: windows fanboys und linux evangilisten sind gleichermaßen nervig,
soll doch jeder nutzen was er mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum ich linux persönlich benutze:
- ich frickel gern
- ich mag paketmanager ( <3 pacman von arch linux)
- ich mag virtuelle desktops, und dass ein wechsel (~ alt-tab auf windows) aus wow heraus nur den bruchteil einer sekunde dauert
- ich arbeite nicht gern mit superusern/administrator rechten, installationen/administrierung sollen trotzdem so transparent und einfach wie möglich sein

wenn ich einen einigermaßen flotten rechner hätte um aktuelle spiele zu spielen, würde ich aber auch zum zocken per dualboot ins windows booten...


----------



## Romadour (14. September 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> GANZ TOLLES DING.
> 
> Ich vertsehe immer nicht das die leite Microsoft hassen un deshalb so ein mist wie Linux und diesen ganzen mist installieren, damit sie sich das emulatoren draufbasteln können um wieder halbes windows zu haben.



Da kann man nur sagen :

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ....

Was meinst Du wohl worauf Buffed gehostet wird? Bestimmt nicht auf Windoofs Dosen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linux ist halt mehr als nur Klicky & Doofy da muss man schon mal ein Howto lesen und die Bedienung einer Kommandozeile sollte einem nicht fremd sein...
Also Bitte informier dich ersteinmal bevor Du meckerst...

Ansonsten:

/STICKY und zwar ganz fix... Sonntags ZA Raid wird abgeblasen ich werd erstmal Windoofs killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schön gemacht!

MfG Romadour


----------



## Romadour (14. September 2008)

Jarel schrieb:


> Es gab noch ne andere gute Seite aber ich finde sie grad nicht.....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jarel



Edith sagt das ich das noch ranhängen soll xD

http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2008)

Wow, sicher ne Menge Arbeit, gut gemacht. Ich benutze zwar fast nie Linux, aber ansich find ich das sehr interesannt. Vorallem Knoppix ist immer sehr praktisch, wenn bei jemand der Rechner Probleme macht :>


----------



## Zangor (14. September 2008)

Man kann auch Windows und Linux auf der Platte haben und es ist nicht verkehrt in Beidem zurecht zu kommen. Betet lieber, dass die meistens bei Windows bleiben, wenn auf einmal alle umsteigen wird Linux für Viren interessant.

Interessanter Guide, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Stonewhip (14. September 2008)

SUPER gemacht.

ebenfalls: */vote4sticky*

PS: (Werd's gleich mal (nach einigen Misserfolgen), wie beschrieben, umsetzten!)


----------



## Monoecus (14. September 2008)

hmmm...

Funktioniert nicht...

Bei mir erscheint kurz das WoW Fenster ohne Inhalt und verschwindet nach ein paar Sekunden wieder...


----------



## Shadoweffect (14. September 2008)

Ich finde Ubuntu benutzerfreundlicher als Windows.

Beim Start funktioniert schon alles und es poppt ein Fenster auf, ob für dich properitäre Treiber gedownloaded werden sollen. Perfekr.
Mit einem Klick auf die Softwareverwaltung kann man fast alles installieren.

Jetzt zeig mir mal wo Windows so nen service bietet.



> punkt 1 ist doch unsere wurst rechner sind doch völlig uninteressant für spionage^^ oder professionelles hacken.



oh doch, die Werbung interessiert sich stark für deine Pc Gewohnheiten.  Und das du in nem botnetz oder so hängst ist dir auch egal, was?



> punkt 2 wenn sich linux irgendwann mal durchsetzen sollte (was ich bezweifel) werden sich auch die spionage programme hacker usw drauf einrichten so ist das nunmal.



Linux hat sich durchgesetzt. Zwar (noch) nicht im Wohnzimmer, aber fast überall sonst.
Ansonsten bietet Linux einige Sicherheitsmechanismen die Windows nicht hat und die sehr effektiv gegen Schädlinge wirken, zb die ausgeprägte Rechtevergabe usw



> ps: ca 80% der linux nutzer sind doch einfach nur querdenker, alles nur nicht windows, das ist zu einfach ich bin der profie ich brauche was hartes^^ oder vor kumpels prahlen^^ wie du noch windows? omg du noob.



Linux und hart? Linux ist für Bastler und Benutzer die ein stabiles System wollen. Punkt,.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (14. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich hier im Forum noch keinen Thread gefunden habe, der explizit die Möglichkeiten aufdeckt,
> die man unter so einem tollen OS wie Linux haben kann, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auch anderen Usern den Weg zu WoW unter Linux zu zeigen.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab auch mal ne ganze weile wow unter suse 10.2 gezockt und es läuft 3 mal schneller als windows, nur leider hatte ich das problem das ich viel musik in wma hatte und das konvertieren unter linux is nich so einfach, zudem 7.1 über onboard leider auch nich unter linux geht so musste ich (leider) zu windows ansonsten wars wirklich super echt zu epmpfehlen hatte ca. die gleichen fps aber es lief iwie schneller/runder weiss nich wieso aber es is toll o.o

LG

Drago


----------



## Dragonfire64 (14. September 2008)

Mal ne andere frage was is denn im mom ne gute distribution? hatte damals mandrake sehr genial gefunden Oo weiss aber nich ob es das noch gibt, auch suse war sehr sehr genial!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint noch: das onkel drago nun gefunden hat was er sucht, wens intressiert: mandrake is nun mandriva und echt super anscheinend werd morgen mal versuchen auf linux umzusteigen da mich der thread wieder richtig heiss auf linux gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## EliteOrk (14. September 2008)

1. Super Thread, danke!
2. :



Berli123 schrieb:


> GANZ TOLLES DING.
> 
> Ich vertsehe immer nicht das die leite Microsoft hassen un deshalb so ein mist wie Linux und diesen ganzen mist installieren, damit sie sich das emulatoren draufbasteln können um wieder halbes windows zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ja is wirklich doof, aber es gibt auch Leute wie mich, denen 150€ für Windos zu schade sind^^
Und wenn man aktuelle Hardware hat, alles richtig konfiguriert und etwas Geduld hat, bringt man so ziemlich jedes Spiel zum laufen (außer EvE online, obwohl es da nen extra Linuxclienten gibt..der abkackt, sobald man Premiumgrafik einschaltet -.-).


----------



## David (14. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte einiges um die Ohren und jetzt erst Zeit gefunden hier mal wieder reinzuschauen.
Vielen Dank für Euer vieles Lob! Das macht mir nur mehr Lust mich intensiv um das Manual zu kümmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Garry_ schrieb:


> Das man WoW auch in den Wine ordner kopieren kann von einer Windows partition und von dort bequem startent, fehlt mir ^^
> 
> Wegen der FPS, wie spielst du WoW unter Linux? Ich hatte da auch meine 60fps aber nur im fenster modus. Vollbild brach mir die FPS besonders in städten derbe ein.


Also ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen, ich habe durch Linux meine FPS verdoppelt - davor hatte ich die jüngste Brut der M$-Satansjünger (Vista x64) installiert, ganz schlimme Performanceeinbrüche und ein ekelhaftes Spielerlebnis bei mehr als 5 Leuten um mich herum.

Das mit der Windows-Partition habe ich selbst nicht ausprobiert, da ich auch nicht über ein anderes System als Ubuntu verfüge.
Ich werde mich da aber mal informieren.




Monoecus schrieb:


> Und wie installiere ich WoW, wenn ich kein CD Laufwerk habe??
> 
> Ich möchte nämlich mal ausprobieren, ob WoW auf meinem Acer Aspire A150X (ähnlich EEE PC, nur besser
> 
> ...


Unter Punkt 4 ist das ja beschrieben - du musst quasi in der Accountverwaltung, wenn Du keine CDs hast, die beiden Versionen (WoW classic & BC) runterladen und dann jeweils die installer.exe ausführen.





Animos93 schrieb:


> ^Wie lange haste dafür gebraucht?XD


Ich bin in etwa 45 Minuten drangesessen und habe dabei 4-5 Longpapers für den nächsten Arbeitstag gedreht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch mal ne ganze weile wow unter suse 10.2 gezockt und es läuft 3 mal schneller als windows, nur leider hatte ich das problem das ich viel musik in wma hatte und das konvertieren unter linux is nich so einfach, zudem 7.1 über onboard leider auch nich unter linux geht so musste ich (leider) zu windows ansonsten wars wirklich super echt zu epmpfehlen hatte ca. die gleichen fps aber es lief iwie schneller/runder weiss nich wieso aber es is toll o.o
> 
> LG
> 
> Drago


Bei mir gab es einen gewaltigen FPS-Anstieg und das System lief nebenher stabil. Einfach top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (14. September 2008)

Zu faul um im WOW technik forum zu gucken ? http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90759&sid=3


----------



## David (14. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Zu faul um im WOW technik forum zu gucken ? http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90759&sid=3


Das Tutorial kenne ich, ist allerdings aber auch schon knappe 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## grubella (14. September 2008)

Spitzen Guide!

Auch wenn ich schon seit kurz vor BC unter Linux zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt noch anzumerken, dass nicht nur WoW läuft sondern alle Blizzard Titel prima laufen.


----------



## Teraluna (14. September 2008)

Echt ein toller Beitrag!

Und zu der Frage wiso viele (wie z.b. Ich ) noch auf Windoof sind heist die antwort:
Ich will es einfach ..... ich will spielen können ....
andere gründe gibt es nicht.
Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mich in Linux einzuarbeiten.
Fast alle Programme gibt es auch in einer freeware-variante die teilweise sogar besser sind 
als die unter Windows. (Oftmals sehr stark an den Windowsvarianten orientiert)
Große Ausnahme : die Spiele....
Aber dank Wine kann man ja auch die portieren.

P.s. WoW läuft sogar auf einem stück Holz mit Internetanschluss!
(384 MB RAM - mehr muss ich nicht schreiben!)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe probiere ich das auf ner eigenen Partition mal aus.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Knallnator (14. September 2008)

auch von mir ein dickes lob,

ich benutze linux schon seit ca 8 jahren, und hab windows eigtl. nur zum spielen auf dem rechner. da ich in der vergangeheit probleme hatte windows applikationen auf linux zum laufen zu bringen, freut es mich zu hören das die von wine die probs endlich in den griff bekommen haben.

linux rulz


----------



## Mab773 (14. September 2008)

netter guide, ich werds mal ausprobieren...aber wie ging das noch mit mehreren systemen auf verschiedenen partitionen? gabs da ein programm um zwischen den beiden auszuwählen, oder muss ich mich für eins entscheiden?


----------



## Romadour (14. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> netter guide, ich werds mal ausprobieren...aber wie ging das noch mit mehreren systemen auf verschiedenen partitionen? gabs da ein programm um zwischen den beiden auszuwählen, oder muss ich mich für eins entscheiden?



Hi!

Bleiben wir mal beim dem Fall das Du auch ein Ubuntu einsetzt...

1. Bei Linux kommst Du ums Wiki's und Howtos lesen nicht herum, vieles ist zwar Intuitiv zu bedienen allerdings manches will ohne Nachhilfe nicht so wie DU das willst....
2. Das was Du da möchtest, nennt Sich Dualboot, lies das : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MS-Windows_Integration
3. Normalerweise, wenn Du noch Platz für eine Partition hast, ist Ubuntu ( bzw. der Grub Bootloader ) so schlau auch gleich Beide in ein schickes Bootmenu zu packen...
4. Ich rate allerdings ein Backup, mittels geeigneter Software, deiner Partitionen auf ein USB- Festplatte zu machen. Denn geht etwas schief weil DU grad mal schneller klickst als liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kannste dein Windows in die Tonne treten...

Mfg Romadour <3 this li'l Penguin...


----------



## oeten (14. September 2008)

Grüssele,

Fein, das hat ohne Probleme funktioniert, nu muss ich nochmal Ts ans Laufen bringen.

für alle, die mal in Linux reinschnuppern möchten, lässt sich eigentlich nur "Wubi(windows Ubuntuinstaller) empfehlen:

http://wubi-installer.org/

Damit kann man aus Windows heraus Ubuntu installieren und auch wieder deinstallieren.


Wow brauchte ich auch niucht wirklich noch einmal installieren, ging vom Start weg und läuft gut, 

das wäre mal ein Sticky wert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde des guten Betriebssystems *g*

Ich habe mal einen weiteren Punkt eingefügt, und zwar "Der letzte Schliff" - für alle die noch zweifeln wegen ihrer jetzigen Arbeitsumgebung.
Ansonsten sag ich noch mal danke für Euer Lob, es freut mich dass mein Guide so gut ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (15. September 2008)

Wusstet ihr das "Linux" und "Mac" der größte schei* ist?

PC´s und Microsoft Windows 4 Ever


----------



## Stonewhip (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr das "Linux" und "Mac" der größte schei* ist?
> 
> PC´s und Microsoft Windows 4 Ever


Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu. - ...und der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen.

Alle Menschen, die mit HighEnd-Hard- und Software nix zu tun haben, weil sie's nicht brauchen oder es sie nicht interessiert (oder sie es sich nicht leisten können?), sind 100% Deiner Meinung. Aber tröste Dich: wenn Du 24h am Tag vor DEINEM Rechner sitzen und WoW spielen oder im Internet surfen würdest, hättest Du in der Summe länger mit solchen "schei*-Systemen" zu tun, als Du jemals Zeit vor DEINEM eigenen Rechner verbringen wirst/kannst. Würde mir zu denken geben... Schreib Dich nicht ab.

MfG


----------



## isobold (15. September 2008)

"Fehler" im Guide: 
apt-get ist seit einiger Zeit deprecated. Es sollte statt dessen aptitude verwendet werden. Für die Basisoptionen wie install sind die Parameter identisch, so dass du in deiner Anleitung einfach alle apt-get durch aptitude ersetzen kannst.

Die Frage, warum man das machen sollte? Ganz einfach: die fortschrittliche Paketauflösung von aptitude rennt ins Leere, wenn man Pakete mit apt-get verwaltet. So ist aptitude in der Lage Abhängigkeiten auch wieder zu entfernen, wenn das Paket entfernt wird. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn das Paket auch mit aptitude, und nicht apt-get, installiert wurde.


@Berli123
Zum Glück kann Linux auf Leute wie dich verzichten. Ebenso wie dieser Thread, sei so gut, und geh wieder spielen. Linux kann und will Windows nicht ersetzen. Beide haben ihre Berechtigung. Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht verstehen, wie man heutzutage noch einzeln Programme installieren und konfigurieren kann. Wie umständlich. Um mein komplettes System von Grund auf neu zu installieren, benötige ich unter Linux inklusive aller Programme unter 20 Minuten und genau 2 (in Worten zwei) Befehle. In der Zeit ist sonst noch nicht mal der Windowsinstaller durchgelaufen, geschweige denn alle Spiele, Programme und Patches installiert ...
Auch ist mir vollkommen unklar, warum ich bei neuer Hardware eine CD einlegen und Zeugs installieren soll. Unter Linux anstecken und loslegen. Klar funktioniert das nicht mit Chinabilligmurks, der schon unter Windows bescheiden läuft. Aber wer will schon so was. Und warum man einen Rechner ständig booten muss, will mir gleich gar nicht in den Kopf. Mein Notebook fährt Xubuntu und bootet vielleicht alle 4 bis 6 Wochen mal. Suspend-to-Ram heißt das Zauberwort, Deckel aufklappen und weiterarbeiten. Unter Windows kann ich ja noch nicht mal Cisco-VPN (reine Software) aus dem System entfernen ohne neu zu starten ...
Wie gesagt: für Leute ohne Ahnung die nur Doppelklicken und Zocken wollen, aber kein Geld für richtige Hardware vom angebissen Apfel haben, ist Windows sicher toll. Männer fahren ein Unix, egal ob BSD, AIX, Solaris, oder Linux ...
Und dank Compiz sehen Unixe auch seit etlichen Jahren besser aus, als es selbst Vista überhaupt hergibt. Ein moderner Linuxdesktop versucht sich an nem Vergleich mit OS X, nicht an dem lächerlichen Windowsdesktop ^^

Und was deine angeblich 1000 Gründe gegen Linux angeht ... finde erst mal einen echten. Für alle die was im Kopf haben gibt's dagegen das hier: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
Warum Vista BÖSE (tm) ist ...


----------



## mf2 (16. September 2008)

Für Berli123: http://www.felix-schwarz.name/files/openso..._nicht_Windows/

Lesen & Verstehen.


Btw nette Anleitung, 2 Anmerkungen:

- WoW am besten im OpenGL Modus starten, entweder über: wine wow -opengl 
oder in der Config.wtf: SET gxApi "opengl"

- TeamSpeak funktioniert wunderbar mit ALSA, wenn man die Windows Version des TS Clients via Wine benutzt ^^


----------



## isobold (16. September 2008)

Warum so umständlich? TeamSpeak funktioniert auch wunderbar mit dem OSS Binary, einfach den OSS-Wrapper für Alsa installieren und alles ist in Butter ...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (16. September 2008)

vielen dank für die anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab schon lange überlegt auf linux umzusteigen aber weil ich ned wusste wie des mit wine funktioniert hab ich es lieber gelassen^^
wenn ich daheim bin werd ich mir glei ubuntu saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khadagar (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Das normale WoW spielen ist kein Problem. Nur wenn ich WoW Wotlk Beta installieren möchte werde ich nahc der zustimmung nach den Benutzerbestimmungen gefragt.Ihr ennt das sicherlich scroll dich durch und die Schaltfläche Zustimmen wird benutzbar.Das problem nur beim Beta Installer passiert genau das net mal scrollt runter und der button bleibt grau.

Kann mir jmd helfen weil ich mit Linux sehr zufrieden bin besonders nahc d0em Guide.....


----------



## ?!?! (16. September 2008)

Uii, da hat sich einer Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alle die hier rumschreien haben entweder noch nie eine Linux disti vor sich gehabt oder waren schlichtweg nicht fähig das System zu bedienen...


----------



## Trakon (16. September 2008)

Erstmal eine dickes danke für diesen Guide.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Es hat alles geklappt, WoW startet auch, nur wenn ichh im Spiel bin Flackert das Bild
ständig und der Desktop ist kurz zu sehen. Das hält die ganze zeit an an. Jemand eine 
Ahnung was ich da machen muss/kann???


----------



## isobold (17. September 2008)

Als Tipp sei hier noch gesagt: die Config-datei des WTF-Ordners ist essentiell. Die im Ursprungspost herunterzuladende führt in meinem Fall zum Beispiel zu einer nicht benutzbaren Maus und Tastatur. Auch die von WoW selbst erstellte Datei funktionierte nicht. Ich habe einfach die Configdatei meiner Windowsinstallation genommen. Damit konnte ich WoW starten und in der Tat hat sich im letzten Jahr die Performance mächtig verbessert. Die Grafik ist zwar etwas langsamer als unter Windows, dafür sind alle I/O Zugriffe schneller. Das Portal von Shat nach Og braucht nur knapp die halbe Zeit. Ich muss mal unter Windows mit OpenGL spielen, eventuell liegt es ja an den OpenGL-Treibern, denn die Nvidiatreiber unter Linux sind mit den Windowstreibern nahezu identisch ...

Mit einem Barthon 2800+, 2 GB Ram und einer GeForce6800 ist WoW nicht schnell aber spielbar. Mehr ist es unter Windows allerdings auch nicht (1280*1024, maximale Sichtweite, alle Details auf max.).


----------



## mccord (17. September 2008)

Trakon schrieb:


> Erstmal eine dickes danke für diesen Guide.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> 
> ...


benutzt du ubuntu? wenn ja, versuch mal die desktop effekte auszuschalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop_Effekte

das ganze müsste auch eigentlich per kommandozeile aus/einzuschalten gehen, 
so dass du es in ein skript packen könntest das beim start von wow die effekte ausschaltet.


----------



## Trakon (17. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> benutzt du ubuntu? wenn ja, versuch mal die desktop effekte auszuschalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop_Effekte
> 
> das ganze müsste auch eigentlich per kommandozeile aus/einzuschalten gehen,
> so dass du es in ein skript packen könntest das beim start von wow die effekte ausschaltet.




Ja ich benutze Ubuntu.
Hab es sofort ausprobiert und es hat geklappt.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## isobold (17. September 2008)

Wer übrigens Probleme mit der Performance beim Laufen hat, kann probieren ohne opengl zu starten. Der directX-Modus scheint mir wesentlich leistungsfähiger zu sein. Dafür sind da sehr viele Grafikfehler zu beobachten, weil die Overlaytexturen wie sie bei Wegen verwendet werden nicht funktionieren ...
Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wer daran Schuld ist. Ausprobieren hilft weiter ...

Ich kann übrigens auch mit Desktopeffekten spielen. Auch transparente Konsolen über dem Game sind kein Problem ...

Edit: Der FPS-Boost aus der Anleitung ist übrigens der Hammer.
Damit ist OpenGL wieder deutlich schneller als DirectX.


> printf "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00\n[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\OpenGL]\n\"DisabledExtensions\"=\"GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object\"" > $HOME/.wine/drive_c/wow.reg; regedit -s "C:\\wow.reg"


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. September 2008)

super guide =) und irgendwie ist hier mehr los als in dem den ich geschrieben hab =/ abe warum flamen jetzt hier die leute rum? wie sinnlos sich darum zu streiten ob windows besser ist als linux/unix -.- 1.) windows != linux/unix 2.) kommt es immer auf die bedürfnisse der user an. wem das ewige getippe nichts aus macht und wer nur wow spielt der sollte linux nehmen weil es da keine viren gibt. wer jedoch auch noch andere spiele spielt bei dem könntes knapp werden. ich glaub war funzt gar nicht =(. aber einfach sinnlos rumflamen is ja... öm... sinnlos?^^ naja die die hier heulen die sind sicher opfer eines bösen linux hacker geworden der ihr WEP verschlüssteltes wlan, oder sogar offenes wlan, geknackt hat und dann irgendwie böse sachen gemacht hat... mimimmim^^


der guide sieht sehr gut aus. werd ihn mir morgen mal ganz durchlesen. benutzt auch nicht die linux version von ts2. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das normal ist aber aus wine kann man nicht rauskopieren (oder in ts2 nix rein^^). ich wollte ne ts ip kopieren und in ts wieder einfügen aber das ging nicht. ich denke mit der win version unter wine läuft das besser.

meine ehrfahrungen mit wine und wow:

wow lief bei mir besser unter wine als unter windows (also nix mit emulator^^ wine > original^^)


----------



## Faruu (22. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> "Fehler" im Guide:
> apt-get ist seit einiger Zeit deprecated. Es sollte statt dessen aptitude verwendet werden. Für die Basisoptionen wie install sind die Parameter identisch, so dass du in deiner Anleitung einfach alle apt-get durch aptitude ersetzen kannst.
> 
> Die Frage, warum man das machen sollte? Ganz einfach: die fortschrittliche Paketauflösung von aptitude rennt ins Leere, wenn man Pakete mit apt-get verwaltet. So ist aptitude in der Lage Abhängigkeiten auch wieder zu entfernen, wenn das Paket entfernt wird. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn das Paket auch mit aptitude, und nicht apt-get, installiert wurde.


So ein Blödsinn! Apt-get ist heute noch Standard! Nur weil Debian aptitude empfiehlt, heißt es lange noch nicht, dass es ein Fehler ist, apt-get einzusetzen. Ich nutze zum Beispiel kein aptitude, da meine ganzen Pakete mit apt-get installiert wurden und auch keine Probleme bereiten. Auch apt-get kann  Abhängigkeiten aus dem Abhängigkeitsbaum entfernen, die nicht mehr genutzt werden 
	
	



```
apt-get autoremove
```
 Das geht aber nur, wenn die Pakete auch mit apt-get installiert wurden. Also demnächst bitte vorher informieren, bevor Du von "Fehlern" sprichst! Generell sollte man vorher seine Pakete mit apt-on-CD sichern.

Daher würde ich im How-To darauf hinweisen, dass man entweder apt-get oder aptitude nehmen sollte. Je nachdem womit man am liebsten arbeitet bzw. seine Pakete installiert hat. Sonst könnte es Probleme beim Deinstallieren geben, wenn man diese beiden Systeme miteinander vermischt.
MERKE: Niemals Programme die mit apt-get installiert wurden mit aptitude deinstallieren und umgekehrt.
Das gilt übrigens nur für debian-systeme bzw. deren Derivate. SuSE z. B. benutzt Yast ... aber wer nutzt schon SuSE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZUM How-To:
Eigentlich ganz nett geschrieben, doch die meisten werden schon am Anfang scheitern, weil Du selbst auf so dumme Dinge eingehst wie BIOS-EInstellungen. Wer das nicht weiß, wird seine Grafikkarte nicht richtig installiert bekommen und dann läuft auch WoW nicht. Daher sollten die, die an dem How-To Interesse zeigen sich folgende Dinge gut merken:

Wer Windows weiterhin nutzen möchte. Sollte auf jeden Fall die Installation Manuell durchführen. Wichtig hierbei (eine Partition "swap", eine root "/" und eine "/home") Die Swap macht ihr nur so groß wie Euren Hauptspeicher bzw. nicht größer als 1,5 GB. Die root- und home-Partition formatiert ihr mit ext3 (Linux-Dateisystem). Das ist wichtig um später eine saubere Deinstallation durchführen zu können.
ATI-Karten laufen nur mäßig unter Linux, da die Treiber auch nur mäßig programmiert sind. Selbst schnelle Karten laufen langsam.
Nvidia-Karten laufen klasse. Nvidia stellt wirklich oft neue Treiber, die auch richtig gute Performance liefern.
darüber hinaus sollten Neulinge ihre Grafikkarten mit dem Programm ENVY NG installieren. Näheres findet ihr in den Foren die der TE aufgelistet hat.
Erst nach diesen Schritten könnt Ihr Euch an die Installation wagen.
Seit Wine 1.0 muss man übrigens nicht mehr Tweaken. Wine 1.0 und WoW funtkionieren wunderbar miteinander. Das Tarball braucht ihr nicht (tar-gz-File)
Neulinge sollten sich auf jeden Fall eine 32-Bit-Version von Linux herunterladen. Die 64-Bit-Systeme sind 1. nicht schneller und 2. nicht so gut unterstützt!

Zum Sound unter Linux:
Mit Skype, TS und Co, kann es massive Probleme geben, wenn Ihr nur eine Onboard-Soundkarte Euer Eigen nennt. Diese können meist die Signale unter Linux nicht parallel durch den Soundchip jagen, dass heißt entweder Sound unter WoW oder nur TS. Mit Soundblasterkarten gibt es dieses Problem auf kein Fall. (zumindest bei den Älteren). Es gibt Möglichkeiten das auch mit Onboardsoundkarten hinzubekommen, doch das ist viel zu knifflig für Neueinsteiger! Wer Realtek auf seinem Board hat, sollte also die Finger davon nehmen(Übrigens kann TS sehr wohl mit ALSA! Das ist eine Falschaussage vom TE. Es gibt halt nur manchmal Probleme mit diversen Soundchips.)

Hier mal ein Tipp von mir: 

Wer schon WoW unter Windows installiert hat, kopiert sich einfach alle Patches in das WoW-Verzeichnis unter Wine, dann braucht Ihr den ganzen Rotz nicht noch einmal runterladen.

ubuntu sauber wieder deinstallieren ohne Windows neu aufzuspielen:

Wer nach dem Ausflug ins Linux-Universum keine Lust mehr auf Linux hat, sollte die Partitionen mittels der LIVE-CD (Installations-CD) mit NTFS formatieren.
Danach von der Windows-CD/DVD booten und auf Windows reparieren gehen. Dort im DOS-Fenster gebt Ihr nun "fix mbr" ein. Mit diesem Befehl wird GRUB (Linux-Bootloader) wieder durch den Windows-Bootloader ersetzt.

... Faruu

PS: Ich habe unter Linux 50 FPS mit WoW bei eingeschaltetem Compiz und Emerald. Also performancetechnisch steht es einem Vistasystem im Nichts nach.
PS II: Ich beantworte keine PN. Wer Probleme damit hat, sollte die Linuxforen bemühen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr Euch das wirklich gut überlegen solltet Linux einzusetzten, nur um mal WoW unter Linux spielen zu können. WoW läuft immer noch am Besten unter MAC oder Windows. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei.


----------



## Shadoweffect (22. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert der Sound nicht, habe bereits einige Tweaks an der config.wtf probiert. Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass meine richtige Soundkarte (Augidy) von Wow nicht erkannt wird, unter Linux normal schon. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen soll.

Und dann flackernm bei mir oft Fenster aus dem Hintergrund ins Bild. Hat wer ne Ahnung woher das kommt?


----------



## Faruu (22. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Sound nicht, habe bereits einige Tweaks an der config.wtf probiert. Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass meine richtige Soundkarte (Augidy) von Wow nicht erkannt wird, unter Linux normal schon. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen soll.
> 
> Und dann flackernm bei mir oft Fenster aus dem Hintergrund ins Bild. Hat wer ne Ahnung woher das kommt?


Ich könnte Dir zwar einen Tipp geben, aber ich möchte Dir und allen Anderen raten Foren wie:
www.ubuntuusers.de oder www.ubuntu-forum.de zu benutzen, wenn Ihr wirklich ubuntu (wie im How-To beschrieben) nutzt. Ansonsten besucht ein Forum Eurer Distribution. Die Leute wissen eher wovon sie reden als hier im buffed-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Faruu


----------



## Faruu (22. September 2008)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. September 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir zwar einen Tipp geben, aber ich möchte Dir und allen Anderen raten Foren wie:
> www.ubuntuusers.de oder www.ubuntu-forum.de zu benutzen, wenn Ihr wirklich ubuntu (wie im How-To beschrieben) nutzt. Ansonsten besucht ein Forum Eurer Distribution. Die Leute wissen eher wovon sie reden als hier im buffed-Forum.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das Ubuntuforum. War da früher mal aktiv. 
Wollte es aber trotzdem mal hier ablassen, dachte vlt weiß es jemand.

Benutze Ubuntu seit Breezy Badger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. September 2008)

Die Anti Linux Fraktion gennt nicht die Warheit über Linux  wie z. B. Das Bill Gates einige Coder Abgeworben hat und diese nur Dollerzeichen gesehen haben. 

aber das gehört hier nicht her. Netter Guide David, werd ich mal ausprobieren ob meine Möhre das noch hinbekommt aber mit nem bischen Basteln passt sich ja das OS der Hardware an und nicht wie bei Microschrott umgehert.

Open Source ist schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## Shohet (4. Oktober 2008)

Guter Guide für Leute ohne Linuxerfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Ich persönlich nutz KANOTIX, und Ubuntu ... 

Und mal an die ganzen "Linux is soo doof" Leute, wißt ihr eigentlich was Linux für ne Bedeutung hat für das WWW ?
Scheinbar nicht ... 

Niemand zwingt euch Linux zu benutzen ... wenn ihr kein Intresse für Linux habt ,warum labert ihr dann eigentlich hier rum?
Geht auf die Autobahn spielen, und lasst uns in der Konsole rumfummeln...

THX 4 this Guide !!

Gruß Shohet


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Oktober 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Und wie installiere ich WoW, wenn ich kein CD Laufwerk habe??
> 
> Ich möchte nämlich mal ausprobieren, ob WoW auf meinem Acer Aspire A150X (ähnlich EEE PC, nur besser
> 
> ...




ganz easy

du hast doch sicher nen USB anschluss oder?
kopierst dein fertig installiertes WoW auf nen USB-Stick / Externe Festplatte

angesteckt bei deinem netbook und rübergezogen -> gestartet gezockt ^^

hab WoW schon auf nen 4,5" PDA gespielt ^^ zwar alles mini aber es geht!

mfg


----------



## oldirtyben (1. November 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> GANZ TOLLES DING.
> 
> Ich vertsehe immer nicht das die leite Microsoft hassen un deshalb so ein mist wie Linux und diesen ganzen mist installieren, damit sie sich das emulatoren draufbasteln können um wieder halbes windows zu haben.
> 
> ...



Lieb ausgedrückt, hätte jemand tonnen an Werbung für GNU/Linux ausgegeben dann hättest Du es(GNU/Linux) Heute auch auf Deiner Kiste, und Du würdest Dich über dieses blöde DLL's laden und .Net Umgebung ärgern (Microsoft) 

SUPER Artikel großes Lob


----------



## mike1982 (2. November 2008)

Servus,

finde ein sehr guter Guide!

Aber für Ubuntu gibts im Wiki von Ubuntuusers.de auch einen sehr guten Quide und will mehr noch zu Ubuntu.

MfG
mike88


----------



## xaxoon (3. November 2008)

wozu sollte ich programmieren lernen und meine freizeit mit unsinnigem basteln verbringen, wenn ich gleich windoof raufknallen kann und loslegen?
will sagen: die leute, die unix verwenden, legen mit sicherheit *keinen *wert auf WOW, das kannst du mir glauben!

das ist ja so als kaufte ich ein fertiges einsatzfähiges schiff, und montiere dann flügel daran, um daraus ein wackeliges flugzeug zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal abgesehen davon, haben viele leute die unix zum arbeiten verwenden, sowieso auch windoof installiert - auf der 2. partition oder am 2. pc. so what?


----------



## mccord (4. November 2008)

^ mhmm flamebait&#8253; so ignorant kann man eigentlich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object registry tweak scheint nicht mehr nötig zu sein seit wine 1.1.6
entfernen des eintrags brachte bei mir ein paar fps mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe: http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iA...iThreadId=41250


----------



## Monyesak (5. November 2008)

wenn ich kein win benutzen will, dann benutz ich unter linux auch kein wine
wo isn da der sinn....


----------



## mccord (5. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> wenn ich kein win benutzen will, dann benutz ich unter linux auch kein wine
> wo isn da der sinn....


worin besteht denn der sinn für WoW ins windows zu booten, wenn's auch unter wine gut läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso wie ein windows 'poweruser' würde ich als linux benutzer nur ungern auf meine gewohnte (& komfortable) arbeitsumgebung verzichten.
virtuelle maschinen unterstützen momentan 3d-beschleunigung nur rudimentär und kommen daher fürs zocken von windows games noch nicht in frage, also bleiben nur projekte wie wine/crossover/cedega...


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> wozu sollte ich programmieren lernen und meine freizeit mit unsinnigem basteln verbringen, wenn ich gleich windoof raufknallen kann und loslegen?
> will sagen: die leute, die unix verwenden, legen mit sicherheit *keinen *wert auf WOW, das kannst du mir glauben!
> 
> das ist ja so als kaufte ich ein fertiges einsatzfähiges schiff, und montiere dann flügel daran, um daraus ein wackeliges flugzeug zu machen.
> ...






Monyesak schrieb:


> wenn ich kein win benutzen will, dann benutz ich unter linux auch kein wine
> wo isn da der sinn....


Dann benutzt es nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread ist für die geöffnet worden, die gerne mit Linux arbeiten wollen,
allerdings durch WoW noch an Windows hängen.

Ich bin froh mit meinem Umstieg, und es haben mir sehr viele User per PN zukommen lassen,
dass sie es auch sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (11. November 2008)

ich find ubuntu spitze und möchte es in nächster zeit viel. auf ner anderen partition ausprobieren.

ich benutze zurzeit mac os x und ich muss sagen das es für mich das beste os ist das ich jemals benutzt habe ich möchte nie wieder zurück zu windoof

btw warum versucht ihr nicht mal mac os x bevor ihr auf linux umsteigt? kommt ja beides von unix soweit ich weiss und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei und wow muss man nicht via "wine" etc. installieren... so gibt es auch die meisten programme für mac auch 

programme wie adobe cs und office wurden zuerst für mac geschrieben bevor sie auf windows portiert wurden


belehrt mich eines besseren falls ich falsch liegen sollte

lg


----------



## Morticians (11. November 2008)

hy ich habe da mal eine frage an euch.
wie ist den das mit den kleinen mini addons zu wow also mopmap etc.
kann man die auch auf diesem Linux System benutzen oder geht das nicht?
würde mich auf rückantwort freuen.
mfg Mori


----------



## pumicore (11. November 2008)

funktioniert alles ohne probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morticians (11. November 2008)

danke dir pumicore/Cellimalith


----------



## birdra (11. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ZITAT(Monyesak @ 5.11.2008, 16:56) *
> wenn ich kein win benutzen will, dann benutz ich unter linux auch kein wine
> wo isn da der sinn....


das ist schwachsinn. wine emuliert kein windows, sondern stellt die windows-API bereit.und das ist nen gewaltiger untershcied..bei mir läuft wow unter linux sogar besser als unter windows.


----------



## Lillyan (12. November 2008)

*Mini-Update :>*


----------



## Arofal / Laren (18. Januar 2009)

Jo auch hier noch eine kleine Info von mir dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mein kleines Installationsscript welches ich nach einer Linux neuinstallation ausführe ...

(bitte nur verwenden wenn ihr versteht was die Befehle bedeuten und ihr es auf euren rechner angepasst habt!)



[codebox]
#!/bin/sh
clear
echo Willkommen in meinem kleinen Script zur Optimirung ihres Computers auf den 
echo Desktopbetrieb.
echo  
echo Das Script benötigt Root-Rechte um ausgeführt zu werden und eine funktionierende
echo Internetverbindung wird benötigt!
echo 
sleep 1
echo Überprüfe die benötigten Rechte ...
echo  
sleep 1
RVG=root
if [ "$USER" = "$RVG" ] 
then
	echo Sie sind Root und haben die nötigen Rechte\; fahre fort.
	echo 
else
	echo Benutzerauthentifizierung fehlgeschlagen\; bitte starten sie das Script mit
	echo Root-Rechten erneut.
	exit
fi
echo Bitte geben sie nun noch ihren Usernamen ein:
read -p "Username: " USRNA
sleep 1
clear
echo Starte Systemoptimirung auf Desktopbetrieb.
rm /home/$USERNA/Examples
rm -R /usr/share/example-content
sed 's/sw /sw,defaults,pri=5 /g' /etc/fstab > ~/fstmp
sed 's/relatime/noatime,nodiratime,relatime/g' ~/fstmp > /etc/fstab
rm ~/fstmp
echo vm.swappiness=90 >> sysctl.tmp
echo vm.dirty_ratio=10 >> sysctl.tmp
echo vm.dirty_background_ratio=5 >> sysctl.tmp
echo vm.vfs_cache_pressure=30 >> sysctl.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.pipelining\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.proxy.pipelining\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.pipelining.maxrequests\", 8); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.notify.backoffcount\", 5); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"plugin.expose_full_path\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"ui.submenuDelay\", 0); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"browser.xul.error_pages.enabled\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.interrupt.parsing\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.max.tokenizing.time\", 3000000); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.maxtextrun\" 8191); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.notify.interval\", 750000); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.notify.ontimer\", true); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"content.switch.threshold\", 750000); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.max-connections\", 32); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.max-connections-per-server\", 8); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy\", 8); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server\", 4); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"nglayout.initialpaint.delay\", 0); >> ffox.tmp
echo user_pref(\"browser.cache.memory.capacity\", 65536); >> ffox.tmp
echo SYSFS{idVendor}==\"0483\", SYSFS{idProduct}==\"2016\", SYMLINK+=\"input/thinkfinger-%k\", MODE=\"0660\", GROUP=\"fingerprint\" >> thinkfinger.tmp
echo KERNEL==\"uinput\", MODE=\"0660\", GROUP=\"fingerprint\" >> thinkfinger.tmp
echo Section \"InputDevice\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Identifier \"Configured Mouse\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Driver \"evdev\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"Phys\" \"*/input0\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"Name\" \"Logitech G9 Laser Mouse\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons\" \"11 12\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"WHEELRelativeAxisButtons\" \"4 5\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"Emulate3Buttons\" \"false\" >> xorg.tmp
echo Option \"Buttons\" \"9\" >> xorg.tmp
echo EndSection >> xorg.tmp
echo \# Default gpsd settings. >> gpsd.tmp
echo \# Please do not edit this file directly - use \`dpkg-reconfigure gpsd\' to >> gpsd.tmp
echo \# change the options. >> gpsd.tmp
echo START_DAEMON=\"true\" >> gpsd.tmp
echo DAEMON_OPTS=\"\" >> gpsd.tmp
echo DEVICES=\"/dev/rfcomm0\" >> gpsd.tmp
echo USBAUTO=\"true\" >> gpsd.tmp
echo rfcomm0 \{ >> rfcomm.tmp
echo \# Automatically bind the device at startup >> rfcomm.tmp
echo bind yes; >> rfcomm.tmp
echo \# Bluetooth address of the device >> rfcomm.tmp
echo device 00:0d:b5:01:bb:78; >> rfcomm.tmp
echo \# RFCOMM channel \for the connection >> rfcomm.tmp
echo channel 1; >> rfcomm.tmp
echo \# Description of the connection >> rfcomm.tmp
echo comment \"BT-GPS-01BB78\"; >> rfcomm.tmp
echo \} >> rfcomm.tmp
touch /etc/udev/rules.d/60-thinkfinger.rules
cat thinkfinger.tmp>/etc/udev/rules.d/60-thinkfinger.rules
SWAPPI=$(cat sysctl.tmp | grep -i 'vm.swappiness')
RATIO=$(cat sysctl.tmp | grep -i 'vm.dirty_ratio')
BGRATIO=$(cat sysctl.tmp | grep -i 'vm.dirty_background_ratio')
PRESSURE=$(cat sysctl.tmp | grep -i 'vm.vfs_cache_pressure')
echo $SWAPPI>>/etc/sysctl.conf
echo $RATIO>>/etc/sysctl.conf
echo $BGRATIO>>/etc/sysctl.conf
echo $PRESSURE>>/etc/sysctl.conf
FFDIR=$(ls /home/$USRNA/.mozilla/firefox/ | grep -i '.default')
touch /home/$USRNA/.mozilla/firefox/$FFDIR/user.js
tail -19 ffox.tmp>/home/$USRNA/.mozilla/firefox/$FFDIR/user.js
cat xorg.tmp>>/etc/X11/xorg.conf
echo \"pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7\" > /home/$USERNA/.Xmodmap
rm xorg.tmp
rm ffox.tmp
rm sysctl.tmp
rm thinkfinger.tmp
echo deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main \#WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 \"Intrepid Ibex\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
echo deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free \#Virtual BOX - Ubuntu 8.10 \"Intrepid Ibex\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
echo deb http://navit.latouche.info/ubuntu intrepid main \#Navit - Ubuntu 8.10 \"Intrepid Ibex\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
apt-get -y install keyring* add-apt-key
wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | apt-key add -
wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/...an/sun_vbox.asc -O- | apt-key add -
wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O - | apt-key add -
add-apt-key CB229096
wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
wget http://liplianin.at.tut.by/dvb-usb-dw2102.fw --directory-prefix=/home/$USRNA
wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
wget http://maps.navit-project.org/planet.bin --directory-prefix=/etc/navit 
mv /home/$USRNA/dvb-usb-dw2102.fw /lib/firmware
chmod 777 winetricks
cp winetricks /usr/local/bin
rm winetricks
apt-get -y remove gnome-games gnome-games-data gnome-cards-data totem-gstreamer rhythmbox f-spot
apt-get -y update
apt-get -y --force-yes install preload powertop wine amarok openoffice.org teamspeak-client smbfs cabextract lm-sensors sensors-applet smartmontools powertop obexftp mercurial ssh openssh-server libxtst6 xinetd build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) ia32-libs libxt6 libxrender1 libc6-i386 gcc binutils-doc make manpages-dev autoconf automake1.9 libtool flex bison gdb libncurses-dev kernel-package nspluginwrapper gsfonts-x11 unixodbc xutils-dev odbcinst1debian1 p7zip-full hwinfo totem-xine totem-mozilla totem-plugins libxine1-all-plugins xine-plugin libxine1 libpam-thinkfinger thinkfinger-tools input-utils kaffeine gnome-vfs-obexftp usplash gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libgtk1.2 checkinstall googleearth non-free-codecs virtualbox-2.1 disk-manager lib32nss-mdns cheese navit gpsd linux-source libncurses5-dev compizconfig-backend-gconf
cp /etc/navit/navit.xml /home/$USRNA/.navit/navit.xml
sed -i "148 a\\</mapset\>" /home/$USRNA/.navit/navit.xml
sed -i "148 a\\<map type=\"binfile\" enabled=\"yes\" data=\"/etc/navit/planet.bin\"\/\>" /home/$USRNA/.navit/navit.xml
sed -i "148 a\\<mapset enabled=\"yes\"\>" /home/$USRNA/.navit/navit.xml
adduser $USRNA vboxusers
adduser root vboxusers
IDVBOXU=$(cat /etc/group | grep -i \'vboxusers\' | cut -d: -f3)
echo none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=$IDVBOXU,devmode=666 0 0 > fstab.tmp
cat fstab.tmp>>/etc/fstab
cat gpsd.tmp>/etc/default/gpsd
cat rfcomm.tmp>/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
rm fstab.tmp
rm gpsd.tmp
rm rfcomm.tmp




apt-get clean all
apt-get -y dist-upgrade
apt-get autoclean
apt-get autoremove


clear
echo Bitte nun ALLES mit ja bestätigen
sensors-detect



clear
echo Bitte nun Fingerabdruck Erstellen
sleep 3
clear
tf-tool --acquire thinkfinger.bir
mv thinkfinger.bir /home/$USRNA/.thinkfinger.bir
sleep 1
echo Danke.
groupadd fingerprint
/sbin/udevadm trigger
gpasswd -a $USRNA fingerprint
chown $USRNA:root /home/$USERNA/.thinkfinger.bir
chmod 400 /home/$USERNA/.thinkfinger.bir
# adduser $USRNA fingerprint # wenn nach test user nicht in gruppe bitte aktivieren!
/usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable




clear
echo Installiere DVB-S Karte
sleep 1 
hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
cd v4l-dvb && make
cd v4l-dvb && 'make install'
rm -R v4l-dvb



echo 
echo Sie sollten nun ihr System neu starten und nach dem Neustart das Script:
echo 
echo Deskusr.sh
echo 
echo ausführen. 
[/codebox]


----------



## Naarg (20. Januar 2009)

Was macht dein Script denn? Programme installieren?

@ David: Ja, dein Guide ist toll, es hat alles geklappt, aaaber
die Performance von WoW ist unter Linux erschreckend schwach. (Von rund65 fps auf 31 bei gleichen Einstellungen, trotz tweak und allem was hier und bei wowwiki Stand)
Das ist zwar verständlich, aber ich hatte mir dennoch mehr erhofft.
Werde jetzt den Ubuntu für Grafik, Programmierung und Textverarbeitung verwenden, und den Vista zum Spielen
Achja, und das Packetverwaltungsystem und die Konsolensteuerung sind genial, vielen Dank!


----------



## Arofal / Laren (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Was macht dein Script denn? Programme installieren?
> 
> @ David: Ja, dein Guide ist toll, es hat alles geklappt, aaaber
> die Performance von WoW ist unter Linux erschreckend schwach. (Von rund65 fps auf 31 bei gleichen Einstellungen, trotz tweak und allem was hier und bei wowwiki Stand)
> ...



Wegen dem script 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in deinem Fall finger weg davon ^^

machent tut es follgendes:
- kompletes kostenloses Navigationssystem
- Firefoxeinstellungen
- Etwas performenceverbeserung
- Logitech G9 Maustreiber
- Webcamunterstützung
- treiber für TV-Karten
- Bletooth-Direktverbindungen
- Virtual Box
- Wine
- uvm

wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles für Linuxler standardbefehle ... wenn du weist was du anpassen musst erspart es dir mehrere Stunden installationsarbeit ... nicht angepasst auf nicht identischer hardware ... Will ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (25. Januar 2009)

Ist es nur bei mir so oder habt ihr auch das gefühl das die maus in wow unter linux ein wenig hinterher hängt?


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

Nein das ist so, du kannst allerdings unter den Optionen den Mauszeiger optimieren (weis grade nicht wie es heist) damit gehts ein bisschen besser



Arofal schrieb:


> Wegen dem script
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fasse generell keine Scripte mehr an, die ich nicht zu 100% verstehe, Schmerz ist ein guter Lehrmeister


----------



## Najsh (18. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert die Maus problemlos.

Das einzige Problem was ich mit der Maus hatte, war wenn ich auf maximale Sichtweite in
den grafik optionen gestellt habe, ist die Maus in den Flugphasen in manchen Bereichen des Fensters manchmal verschwunden.
Wobei das ja nicht an Linux lag, sondern an einem wow Fehler der ja scheinbar
mit dem letzten patch gefixed wurde.

Ansonsten hatte ich mal - abgesehen von der etwas nervigen Installation, da wotlk DVDs ja 
Probleme beim lesen unter Linux verursacht haben - noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit WoW - ganz im 
Gegenteil.


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht den ganzen Guide gelesen, finde aber vom TE super das er einigen Leuten zeigt das es ausser dem von Mediamarkt vorkonfigurierten Windows-PCs noch Alternativen gibt.
Schade das es trotzdem Leute gibt die meinen Linux mit Windows vergleichen zu müssen, und weil die Installation von Programmen anders läuft nicht mit zurecht kommen. Wenn man sich intensiver mit Linux auseinandersetzen will, man komplett umdenken muss.
Es muss auch niemand ständig den Kernel neu installieren oder ähnliches. Wenn der Kernel perfekt läuft halte ich mich an den alten SysAdminSpruch:
_Never touch a running System _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch die Aussage das Linux nicht offiziell von Blizzard unterstützt wird stimmt so nicht. Dadurch das MacOS X und somit auch OpenGL unterstützt werden, fehlt es nur an einem offiziellen Installer für Linux (was die Spielehersteller ja nicht für nötig halten, da sie nicht von einer Firma gesponsert werden können etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dadurch das OpenGL von WoW unterstützt wird, muss man sich schonmal nicht mit irgendwelchen Zeug wie Cedega rumärgern, das eine DirektX-Umgebung unter Linux schafft...

Allen dennen das Ausehen von dem Gnome-Desktop unter Ubuntu nicht so gefällt, kann ich nur die Variante mit KDE ans Herz legen:
Mit dem aktuellen KDE 4.x.x bekommt man schon direkt einen Haufen schöner und auch nützlicher Desktop-Effekte (vom Tab-Switscher bis zu einigen Funktionen die Aplle-Usern sehr bekannt sein dürften, ist so ziemlich alles dabei). Voraussetzung ist natürlich eine gute Graka und die Installation der aktuellen Treiber (macht meisst bei Nvidia richtig Sinn). Ab und zu kommt es vor das man die xorg.conf anpassen muss, was mir bei Kubuntu der aktuelle Installer für die Nvidia-Treiber abgenommen hat. Diesen gibt es auf der offiziellen Nvidia-Homepage.
Sollte irgendwas nicht so funktionieren schaut ihr einfach im Wiki für Ubuntu  nach .
Die aktuelle Version von Kubuntu findet ihr unter: www.kubuntu.org.
Natürlich gibt es neben Ubuntu/Kubuntu noch hunderte weitere Linux-Distributionen, nur sind auch in meinen Augen die verschiedenen Ubuntu-Varianten sehr einsteigerfreundlich, zusätzlich stabil da sie auf Debian aufbauen und trotzdem aktuelle Software installieren und sich zusätzlich mit dem Paketmanager sehr gut auf dem neusten Stand halten lassen. Ausserdem ist die Hardware-Erkennung mittlerweile erstklassig. (K)Ubuntu hat bei mir eine Wlan-Karte die ich schon vergessen hatte sofort erkannt, und unter windows müsste ich stundenlang nach dem richtigen Treiber suchen. *g*
Wenn jemand der sich noch nicht sehr gut mit Linux auskennt (nicht mit der Shell arbeiten kann etc.) eine Distribution wie Gentoo o.ä. verwendet. wird er sich höchswahrscheinlich schnell von Linux abwenden. Auch wenn ich komplizierte Distributionen an dennen man sehr viel basteln muss liebe, und somit Gentoo Linux zu meinen Favoriten gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch das jeder der Ubuntu installiert hat und den aktuellen KDE-Desktop verwenden möchte, diesen auch ohne Probleme unter Ubuntu installieren kann, ohne eine Neuinstallation machen zu müssen (Eine Beschreibung folgt nachher muss leider erstmal arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die verschiedenen Ubuntu-Varianaten unterscheiden sich nämlich nur im Desktop... Egal ob Ubuntu (Gnome), Kubuntu (KDE) oder Xubuntu (XFCE). Dann gibt es noch jede Menge spezielle Verionen was hier aber jetzt uninteressant ist...

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## theduke666 (6. März 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> und die härte ist ja wohl auch das ich monatliche gebüren zahlen muss um den ollen emulator für neuere spiele zu bekommen.


Ja Scheisse ne, klappt kein Crackprogramm unter Linux, wa?
btw, erst kundig machen, dann posten.



Naarg schrieb:


> Ich fasse generell keine Scripte mehr an, die ich nicht zu 100% verstehe, Schmerz ist ein guter Lehrmeister


Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (interessiert natürlich nicht, wenn man vorkonfiguriert bei Mediamarkt kauft oder der Pc ist sponsored bei Eltern / Oma)


Jepp, und das nächste OS ist sponsored by torrent.to
s.o. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

ich wollte gestern WoW bei mir (Ubuntu 9.04) installieren, aber irgendwie will das nicht so recht. Wäre prima, wenn einer von euch mir weiter helfen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wine ist installiert.

Wenn ich die CD ins Laufwerk lege, wird sie zwar erkannt, kann aber nicht mit Wine geöffnet werden. Es passiert einfach nichts. Nun, ich hab mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht und habe mir von der WoW Seite Lich King zum Installieren gezogen. Hier reagiert Wine und installiert das Programm. Allerdings komme ich nicht sonderlich weit. Denn wenn es heißt ich soll den Nutzerbedingungen zustimmen, ist diese Schaltfläche permanent deaktiviert. Selbst wenn ich das Textende erreicht habe. 

Weiß einer vielleicht wie dieses Problem beheben kann?

LG
Divi


----------



## Divinavene (26. Juni 2009)

So, ich bin nun selber Herr der Lösung geworden und es wäre wohl besser, wenn man dies mit in den Guide übernimmt. 

Die Packetversion von Wine unter Ubuntu 9.04 JJ ist unaktuell. Also muss auf der Wine Seite eine akutellere Version geladen werden.


----------



## Throron (17. August 2009)

Toller guide, sehr informativ (vor allem für einen Ubuntu Neueinsteiger wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Ich steh allerdings grad vor dem Problem, dass wenn ich in etwas "rucklige" Situationen komme, jeder Char (falls vorhanden, mit Mount) anfängt zu haken... 
Weiß selber nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll... die Bewegung wird angefangen, und wieder angefangen, aber der Char bewegt sich mit normaler Geschwindigkeit voran.

(Hat so n Bisschen was von Moonwalk^)

Gehts nur mir so, oder hat noch jemand anderes das Problem? Und vor allem, wenn möglich, ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## raven6600 (17. August 2009)

@Thoron

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem unter Kubuntu 9.04 und konnte mir mittels eines Shellskripts helfen. Ursache war die Tastaturwiederholung.


```
#!/bin/bash 
xset -r 
wine Wow.exe -opengl
xset r
```

Wenn man das ganze darüber startet, wird halt die Tastaturwiederholung ausgeschaltet und zwar überall (also auch für andere Applikationen), und nach Beendigung des Spiels wieder eingeschaltet.

Ein Freund hatte auch dieses Problem, bei ihm hat dies allerdings nicht geholfen, da anscheinend irgendeine andere Option damit aktiviert/deaktiviert wurde. Also einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Throron (17. August 2009)

raven6600 schrieb:


> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> xset -r
> wine Wow.exe -opengl
> ...



Vielen dank, nur wie gesagt, bin ein absoluter Neueinsteiger, was muss ich bitte damit jetzt genau machen?


----------



## raven6600 (18. August 2009)

Du nimmst einen Editor deiner Wahl, bspw Kate und kopierst das Skript hinein, speicherst das ganze in deinem WoW-Ordner bspw als startWoW ab. Dann öffnest Du eine Konsole, begibst dich in den WoW-Ordner mittels cd /pfad/ und änderst die Rechte für das Skript. 
	
	



```
chmod 700 startWow
```
.
Nun startest Du WoW mittels dem Skript 
	
	



```
./startWoW
```


----------



## Throron (18. August 2009)

Perfekt! Danke
Auch wenn der Moonwalk dabei ganz lustig aussieht, auf Dauer hab ich das Gefühl gehabt, ich lagge ^^

Das einzige was mich jetzt noch aufregt ist das TS-Problem ... wenn WoW bereits läuft steh ich immer gemuted im Channel rum.
Und umgekehrt hab ich in WoW keinen Sound...

Gibt s da nicht so ein Programm wie Pidgin, womit ich ohne das Problem auf nen TS-Server connecten kann? Oder gibts da ne andere Lösung?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus,

Throron


----------



## raven6600 (18. August 2009)

Ich hab mir für das Soundproblem für 10 Öcken eine USB-Soundkarte geholt, so ein kleines Mini-Dingsens, wurde sofort erkannt.  Daran dann das Headset anschließen, über die normalen Boxen kommt halt der normale Sound und auf dem zweiten Audio-Device das Teamspeak-Geraffel.


----------



## Elcrian (1. November 2009)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wodran ein "Critical Error" nach dem Starten von der Wow.exe mit Wine und -opengl liegen kann? Ubuntu 9.10, HD4870.


----------



## Celdaro (20. November 2009)

hey öhm hab 2 probleme D:
Bin heut auf Ubuntu umgestiegen ums generell mal zu testen, meine Probs:

1: Wenn ich den Blizzdownloader benutze um wow runterzuladen, kann ich die eula nich annehmen, auch nich wenn ich ganz nach unten gescrollt hab

2: Auf der Install DVD die ich hab fin dich keine installer.exe Q_Q


----------



## palabexx (22. November 2009)

also wenn ich das hier so alles lese hab ich null bock auf dieses OS.. "maus hinkt hinterher" "eula kann nich angenommen werden "Critical Error nach dem Starten von der Wow.exe" usw. da vergeht mir alles sorry. für leute die richtig mit nem OS arbeiten wohl das beste was es gibt, aber zum zocken.... naja...  das die fps deutlich höher sind bezweifle ich auch sehr stark, das sagen hier zwar viele aber bevor ich keinen beweis gesehen habe kann ich das schwer bis garnicht glauben. ich persöhnlich benutze seit 4 jahren xp (ohne irgendwelchen probs.) und werd es auch noch nächstes jahr usen. wie sagt doch ein altes sprichwort "never change a running system"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will ja linux net schlecht reden aber auf diesen ganzen mist hab ich null bock wenn ich nach nem harten arbeitstag nach hause komme mir den kopf f***** zu lassen mit irgendwelchen bugs und probs die mit wow zu tun haben;/ need dann einfach nur zocken.  trotzdem der thread is gut geschrieben und für leute denen es irgendwas bringt bestimmt hilfreich.


lg bexx


----------



## Celdaro (22. November 2009)

Also meine Meinung zu Linux is, es is etwas komplizierter als Windows, man muss/kann viel über die Konsole machen, es ist VIEL schneller als Windows, und ich hatte nich die ganzen Treiberprobleme wie mit Win.
Fürs zocken von Windows spielen isses mir aber leider zu kompliziert, denn erst Wine intallieren, um dann zu sehen das es doch ncih funzt (WoW) is schon doof xD

Es ist ein großer Umstieg, man muss sich arg dran gewöhnen, jedoch kann ich behaupten, es IST ein gutes Betriebssystem, was aber meiner Meinung nach mehr für Programmierer etc geeignet ist als für Zocker. Win hat vor und nachteile, genauso wie Linux.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. März 2010)

Ich habe es selber mal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen das es super beschrieben ist auch für einen Linux-Neuling und es geht 100% und läuft auch stabil. 

Im offz.-Forum gibt es auch nen riesen Thema dazu, wo ebenfalls alles beschrieben steht und man auch sofort hilfe bekommt.


----------



## Necrozide (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,
danke erstmal für die super Anleitung.
super verständlich für mich als Linux Neuling :-)

hab jetzt wow komplett installiert bekomme aber folgende fehlermeldung nach dem launcher:

Error# (0x85100079) Version Mismatch
DBFilesClient\Startup_strings.dbc
has wrong number of colums (found19; expected 11


jemand ne ahnung wie ich das behoben bekomme?


----------



## Archiebald (17. Juli 2010)

David schrieb:


> Willkommen in dem wohl schönsten und schnellsten OS dieser Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ay ay ay..da *muss* ich dir als Mac-User widersprechen. Ansonsten ist dein Guide auf jeden Fall eine super sache - sofern man keinen Mac kaufen will - auf jeden Fall eine Alternative zur Windows-Einöde


Edit: Ich glaub ich schnapp mir mal ne alte Windows-Kiste und mach da n Pinguin drauß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizziac (23. Dezember 2011)

Ahoihoi ihr lieben ...

danke für die anleitung! ich bin seit gestern auf xubuntu umgestiegen und nach 2 mal wow installieren, hat das dann auch geklappt. den launcher kann ich öffnen. das wars dann... weiter komm ich einfach nicht. ich habe keine config datei in meinem wtf ordner. also muss ich mich ja einmal einloggen. alles klar, aber wie geschrieben ... ich komm bis zum launcher und nicht weiter nachdem ich auf "spielen" geklickt habe. wow."exe" unso hab ich auch schon versucht. könnt ihr mir iwie helfen?

Bitte!!!


----------

